
Stanford astronomers observe the birth of an alien planet - ahmetyas01
https://news.stanford.edu/pr/2015/pr-proto-planet-forming-111815.html
======
DrScump
Another article from Popular Mechanics:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10591988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10591988)

